# Post your Tool Lists



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, wire strippers aren't on our tool list...but I can't imagine how I am going to wire a control panel without them? I have heard that a lot of guys have had tools stolen that aren't on the list, but it has never happened to me.

I'll post our tool list as soon as I find it!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It would be very hard to do a job with just what is on the tool list.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That is for sure!!!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is our tool list (for ICI);

1, Centre Punch

1, 1/2" cold chisel

1, Half-round file

1, Ball Peen hammer

1, Adjustable Hacksaw frame

1, knife

1, Medium Level

5, Pairs of pliers, 8" sidecutters, Diagonal, Longnose and 2 pairs channellock

6, Screwdrivers

1, 6" square or combination square

1, steel tape 10 or 12 foot

1, small tap wrench

1, Tool box

1, tool pouch and belt for hand tools

1, 600 volt tester - CSA approved


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

bosch sds-plus
sds-plus bits- long, short, 3/8-1 1/4"
mk diamond core holer 2"&4 1/2"
2" hydraulic knockout set
2 hitachi impact drill drivers- 4 batt and 2 chargers
18v dewalt drill
18v dewalt sawsall- 6 batteries, 2 chargers
24" cable cutters
750mcm ratcheting cable cutters
fluke 600v clamp meter
ideal 300v clamp meter
journeyman insulated hand tools
mechanic hand tools- bare and insulated
1/2"-6" holesaw kit
3/4 & 1" ideal benders
2-240 ft steel fishtapes
more hand tools than i can name
four pair maxjax wire jacks by maxis-tools
6 gallon rigid vacuum
4" greenlee pvc heater
1 11/32 stud punch
greenlee 200ft steel fish tape
ideal 200ft steel fish tape

future products
3" & 4" knock out slugs
bosch sds max
ridgid microEXPLORER $699 version
greenlee quad bender
ladders
cords
500ft pull rope
tugger
covered trailer to haul all this shhitt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> bosch sds-plus
> sds-plus bits- long, short, 3/8-1 1/4"
> mk diamond core holer 2"&4 1/2"
> 2" hydraulic knockout set
> ...




The union requires all that of you huh? :001_huh:

~Matt


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

1900 said:


> I find tool lists from different locals to be pretty different. Also, some locals tool lists are a minimum, I could bring in more tools if I choose. Other locals are a maximum, I've heard that local 3 was this way, I've heard that even wire strippers aren't on the list and they won't let you bring them on jobs (notice I said "I heard", I don't know if it's a fact).
> 
> So post your tool list!
> 
> ...


Wire strippers, fine. Hydraulic KO punch set? No. Tools are really a personal matter. Some people are tool junkies, others supply the minimum.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> bosch sds-plus
> sds-plus bits- long, short, 3/8-1 1/4"
> mk diamond core holer 2"&4 1/2"
> 2" hydraulic knockout set
> ...


I think the point of the list as asked for was tools you are required to supply not the ones you will use in the course of a month. But, do you also supply the truck to pull the trailer?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Wire strippers, fine. Hydraulic KO punch set? No. Tools are really a personal matter. Some people are tool junkies, others supply the minimum.


yeah i am a tool junkie. i buy something every two months if bills allow me to.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I think the point of the list was asked for was tools you are required to supply not the ones you will use in the course of a month. But, do you also supply the truck to pull the trailer?


these tools are required to get the job done.
yeah i supply the truck, toyota tacoma four door 4x4


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The union requires all that of you huh? :001_huh:
> 
> ~Matt


you will need all that eventually. might as well stock up now while i am journeyman.....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> 4" greenlee pvc heater


For what amounts to a glorified toaster oven, aren't these hediously expensive?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> For what amounts to a glorified toaster oven, aren't these hediously expensive?


some are but, i have been getting some really good deals off this web site in utah called ksl.com, which is where i am living currently before going back to georgia in october. december is when my wife finishes her masters degree in psychology.

most of the tools have been selling for a 1/3 of what they are worth, some at 1/2. georgia has no kind of web site like this, so, i have been collecting. and preparing for when i pass this masters test in georgia.

i buy nothing off ebay, this site is as good, if not better than ebay. great deals. some i think are stolen but oh well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> some are but, i have been getting some really good deals off this web site in utah called ksl.com, which is where i am living currently before going back to georgia in october. december is when my wife finishes her masters degree in psychology.
> 
> most of the tools have been selling for a 1/3 of what they are worth, some at 1/2. georgia has no kind of web site like this, so, i have been collecting. and preparing for when i pass this masters test in georgia.
> 
> i buy nothing off ebay, this site is as good, if not better than ebay. great deals. some i think are stolen but oh well.


 
I bet I know who she has in mind for her first couch customer.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I bet I know who she has in mind for her first couch customer.


yeah she has been doing that crap for a couple of years now


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> bosch sds-plus
> sds-plus bits- long, short, 3/8-1 1/4"
> mk diamond core holer 2"&4 1/2"
> 2" hydraulic knockout set
> ...





TOOL_5150 said:


> The union requires all that of you huh? :001_huh:
> 
> ~Matt


:blink:

Is what is REQUIRED...or what is DESIRED of a working stiff?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Many of the mandatory tool list have not been updated in decades I saw one a few years back that required a brace and bit. And while I own one, I doubt today's electricians are using these.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> Is what is REQUIRED...or what is DESIRED of a working stiff?


just desired. i buy these things now so that when i start up in two-three years, i will not have to take out a loan to get them. my father also has invested in the trade as well. he gets things that are way out of my league.
like :
ridgid 700 power pony
all the dies
cords
ladders
job box
three sala 400$ harnesses

he owns his own cpa firm. he wants to see me succeed in this. i will also be making him my president and cfo of the company. i want to start off doing commercial and industrial, not residential.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw a tool list that had a 5/8 star bit on it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I saw a tool list that had a 5/8 star bit on it.


I Googled for required tool lists earlier and found a Rawl drill and a drilling hammer on several lists. I guess it's been a while since those lists were updated. 

My wife's grandfather, who is retired in the mid 70's from the IBEW, still has his "required tools" in a little sheet metal tote tray in his garage, as if he's going to use them one day. He's told several stories of guys catching hell for having even the simplest thing that wasn't on the tool list. Two pencils instead of one comes to mind as one for instance.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I Googled for required tool lists earlier and found a Rawl drill and a drilling hammer on several lists. I guess it's been a while since those lists were updated.
> 
> My wife's grandfather, who is retired in the mid 70's from the IBEW, still has his "required tools" in a little sheet metal tote tray in his garage, as if he's going to use them one day. He's told several stories of guys catching hell for having even the simplest thing that wasn't on the tool list. Two pencils instead of one comes to mind as one for instance.


 i wish companies gave tool lists. i see a lot of new helpers that dont have any idea on what to buy. a klein tool set is a good start anyway


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i wish companies gave tool lists.


Some companies are resistant to that idea because some guys will get the idea that they need not (or may not) buy and use things that are not on the list. That may be true in some instances, but not in most instances. I do agree, however, that for a green apprentice or a helper, a tool list would be most helpful. Theyv'e never done this sort of work before, so naturally they'd have no idea what to have in their bag.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

i just got 2-200ft fish tapes for 50$, a greenlee and an ideal, about two hours ago.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> some are but, i have been getting some really good deals off this web site in utah called ksl.com, which is where i am living currently before going back to georgia in october. december is when my wife finishes her masters degree in psychology.
> 
> most of the tools have been selling for a 1/3 of what they are worth, some at 1/2. georgia has no kind of web site like this, so, i have been collecting. and preparing for when i pass this masters test in georgia.
> 
> i buy nothing off ebay, this site is as good, if not better than ebay. great deals. some i think are stolen but oh well.


Ksl.com is an awesome site. Kind of like craigslist 2.0 IMO. I live in Utah as well and bought my last car off the site.

I have heard our tool list is one of the longer ones. I kinda always felt like the list was more of a guide to be honest. If I can find a copy I will post it up.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> just desired. i buy these things now so that when i start up in two-three years, i will not have to take out a loan to get them. my father also has invested in the trade as well. he gets things that are way out of my league.
> like :
> ridgid 700 power pony
> all the dies
> ...


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I Googled for required tool lists earlier and found a Rawl drill and a drilling hammer on several lists. I guess it's been a while since those lists were updated.
> 
> My wife's grandfather, who is retired in the mid 70's from the IBEW, still has his "required tools" in a little sheet metal tote tray in his garage, as if he's going to use them one day. He's told several stories of guys catching hell for having even the simplest thing that wasn't on the tool list. Two pencils instead of one comes to mind as one for instance.


 
Md -sadlly it is still like that on alot of jobs


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A Yankee Screw Driver.
A quick spin screw driver.

Are 2 others that come to mind.

Someone posted that wire strippers in New York City were verboten. But I am sure that was a mistake.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

MD-
I would have really enjoyed talking to your wife's grandfather. Many people dont know or care how the real oldtimers had to do their work without power tools and other modern day tools.
I once worked for a contractor in St Louis and the GF brought in a chain ratchet bender that was the prelude to a chicago bender. It was so amazing to use it and lt also made me thankful for the modern tools.
retired737


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

milk
bread
Capt’ Crunch
toilet paper
eggs
green beans
beer
frozen pizza
hamburger
beer
mac-n-cheese
pickles

*edit* oops wrong list


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Tool List

480sparky
Tool 5150

Anyone else?:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I learned what I needed in my bag based on how frequently I had to borrow a tool from somebody else.

But expecting a helper/apprentice to show up with all the right tools on the first day without giving him a list beforehand would be just a little bit idiotic.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I learned what I needed in my bag based on how frequently I had to borrow a tool from somebody else.
> 
> But expecting a helper/apprentice to show up with all the right tools on the first day without giving him a list beforehand would be just a little bit idiotic.


 
Not at all we give them a tool bag filled with what I feel is needed in their first year. I expect them to replace lost or stolen tools and return them if they quit or are let go in the first 12 months.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> Not at all we give them a tool bag filled with what I feel is needed in their first year. I expect them to replace lost or stolen tools and return them if they quit or are let go in the first 12 months.


Your boys got it better than any of us did.

Then again, only one electrician got on my ass on having a belt/pouch and specific tools while I assisted him on a job, since the company didn't mandate anything.

Ever since last May I've been well equipped for most any situation. :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Tool List
> 
> 480sparky
> Tool 5150
> ...


its TOOL_5150 no spaces.


~Matt


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I Googled for required tool lists earlier and found a Rawl drill and a drilling hammer on several lists. I guess it's been a while since those lists were updated.
> 
> My wife's grandfather, who is retired in the mid 70's from the IBEW, still has his "required tools" in a little sheet metal tote tray in his garage, as if he's going to use them one day. *He's told several stories of guys catching hell for having even the simplest thing that wasn't on the tool list. Two pencils instead of one comes to mind as one for instance.*



I find the OPPOSITE TO BE TRUE ~ guys with tools not even on the list...#1 example is a personal ratchet set.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I find the OPPOSITE TO BE TRUE ~ guys with tools not even on the list...#1 example is a personal ratchet set.


We are required to have a ratchet set. Like I said ours is pretty big though from what I have heard.


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Not at all we give them a tool bag filled with what I feel is needed in their first year. I expect them to replace lost or stolen tools and return them if they quit or are let go in the first 12 months.


That's really cool of you to do for the newbs. If you don't mind, what do you put in the toolbag?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mikeomo said:


> That's really cool of you to do for the newbs. If you don't mind, what do you put in the toolbag?


Juice box, gummy snacks, peanut butter and jelly sandwich and an apple


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Juice box, gummy snacks, peanut butter and jelly sandwich and an apple


No wonder why you're such a lightweight. You eat too healthy. :jester:


----------

